# Bilateral L5 pars defect block under fluoro



## MNovoselatz (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm questioning which CPT to use for a bilateral L5 pars defect block under fluoroscopy. A 22 gauge needle is inserted into the skin, advanced towards the target point under intermittent fluoro (the target point is the midpoint of the defect line). Once the bony structure contact appreciated, the tip of the needle was manipulated to get into the defect line. Then a small amt of contrast injected to visualze the defect area. Following that steroid and anesthesia were injected into the LT L5 pars defect area. The same technique was used on the RT L5 pars defect area block with the same medications.

I'm thinking 62311 only one time since you cannot bill this code bilaterally, but I'm not 100%. Any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## rkmcoder (Jun 14, 2010)

(These are my opinions and should not be construed as being the final authority.  Other opinions may vary.)

A pars defect injection is similar to a facet injection.  Since there is no pars defect injection code, use 64999 with 64493 as the like code.

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------

